# Customer (rider questions) to drivers



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think. You drive for Uber , you make good money, so if a passenger sits in the car and he or she asks you what you think of uber, don't sit there and say like, " you know it's the worst company in the world.

Bottom line there's a lot more pros than cons working with Uber, and you're not unemployed , and you're not living in some empty card box under a tree that's dripping wet.....

So in closing once again, if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I wish there was a "don't like" button.


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I wish there was a "don't like" button.


0 (*;*)0


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think. You drive for Uber, you make good money ....


 Really  Daniel SAN from Pleasanton? A modest 2000 sq. foot house in Pleasanton is $1 million plus. Many Uber x driver home owners in your neighborhood kid? Not kids that live with their rich parents like you but adult Uber drivers supporting their family in Pleasanton? Wise up kid and tip your driver because he's not making "good money".


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> Really Daniel San from Pleasanton? A modest 2000 sq. foot house in Pleasanton is $1 million plus. Many Uber x driver home owners in your neighborhood kid? Not kids that live with their rich parents like you but adult Uber drivers supporting their family in Pleasanton? Wise up kid and tip your driver because he's not making "good money".


Lol, I'm 57 ....... but your points are well taken


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think. You drive for Uber , you make good money, so if a passenger sits in the car and he or she asks you what you think of uber, don't sit there and say like, " you know it's the worst company in the world.
> 
> Bottom line there's a lot more pros than cons working with Uber, and you're not unemployed , and you're not living in some empty card box under a tree that's dripping wet.....
> 
> So in closing once again, if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


I put plastic over my cardboard box ! I use " Technology " !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think. You drive for Uber , you make good money, so if a passenger sits in the car and he or she asks you what you think of uber, don't sit there and say like, " you know it's the worst company in the world.
> 
> Bottom line there's a lot more pros than cons working with Uber, and you're not unemployed , and you're not living in some empty card box under a tree that's dripping wet.....
> 
> So in closing once again, if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


P.s.- if it doesn't matter what we think, why are your thoughts important !


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

Ur so clever

You think too much Sir

You know what you say has no validity all I simply said was that if a customer ask you what you think of uber it should be positive thing so if you want to continue on this conversation carry on Soldier


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> You think too much Sir


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> ....... but your points are well taken


 Daniel SAN from Pleasanton. Since my points are well taken may I respectfully request that you never take pool. Thank you Sir.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think. You drive for Uber , you make good money, so if a passenger sits in the car and he or she asks you what you think of uber, don't sit there and say like, " you know it's the worst company in the world.
> 
> Bottom line there's a lot more pros than cons working with Uber, and you're not unemployed , and you're not living in some empty card box under a tree that's dripping wet.....
> 
> So in closing once again, if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


Perhaps you should consider driving for Uber yourself before telling others what they should and should not say. At least you would then be able to base your opinions on personal experience.


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

I think I saw Danny Boy in the new movie called "Trolls"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know what you say has no validity all I simply said was that if a customer ask you what you think of uber it should be positive thing so if you want to continue on this conversation carry on Soldier


Why would I purposely LIE to customers ?


----------



## ShawnsUber (Sep 8, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> You think too much Sir


What we have here, is a failure to communicate.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ShawnsUber said:


> What we have here, is a failure to communicate.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ShawnsUber said:


> What we have here, is a failure to communicate.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)




----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I would say whatever the **** I want to say in my car . Yes I will be polite and try to transport to your destination but if you cross the line I will unload you on the side of the road. And I will give you 1 star.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> you're not living in some empty card box under a tree that's dripping wet.....


I can see Ur not living in a cardboard box or under a tree that's dripping wet, either. In fact, Ur not living in a cardboard box anywhere. Ur just living under a bridge in Pleasanton, right?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I go third person with my complaints "Well, some Uber drivers say... think... " rather than make it seem like my direct complaints, but just general consensus in the driving community. That way it doesn't sound like me making such comments but just general commentary to the state of Uber...


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Perhaps you should consider driving for Uber yourself before telling others what they should and should not say. At least you would then be able to base your opinions on personal experience.


It's truly amazing truly unbelievable that all I said was if a passenger ask you if you like driving for Uber that you would say positive things or don't say anything at all, but all I get is a bunch of crap it's unbelievable if you guys don't like working for Uber go somewhere else I've been working for uber okay thank you and have a wonderful evening



ShawnsUber said:


> What we have here, is a failure to communicate.


. This is like the weirdest thing they're so many insensible people that work for Uber. I simply stated if somebody asks you when they get in the car what you think of uber as a driver you should say positive things not negative things correct? I'm waiting patiently for an answer


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> It's truly amazing truly unbelievable that all I said was if a passenger ask you if you like driving for Uber that you would say positive things or don't say anything at all, but all I get is a bunch of crap it's unbelievable if you guys don't like working for Uber go somewhere else I've been working for uber okay thank you and have a wonderful evening


I guess it didn't occur to you that when you come on this board to give a "bunch of crap" to others, you'll receive a "bunch of crap" in return. Your comments give the appearance of being presumptuous because you have no experience to base them on.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> . This is like the weirdest thing they're so many insensible people that work for Uber. I simply stated if somebody asks you when they get in the car what you think of uber as a driver you should say positive things not negative things correct? I'm waiting patiently for an answer


It's the driver's car, so therefore, it's the driver's rules. He or she has every right to respond to that question honestly.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> ..if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


And how much Uber pays you, to puke something like this out of your tiny brain? 0.02 cents/per post?


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

I dont know why you assume that I'm a new driver ...I'm sure that I've been here on here much longer than you man .....complete idiots on here I can't believe the drivers are so senseless and inept and so dis courteous....... it's very simple if you guys don't want to work for Uber and you can't say nice things about Uber to your customers..... then go find another job........... I mean seriously when a passenger ask you what you think of uber and you don't say nice things but then you say Uber is a horrible company to work for, what do you think these people are thinking about you? don't you really don't care ? I didn't think so........Ur a miserable peson.....cheer up !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know what you say has no validity all I simply said was that if a customer ask you what you think of uber it should be positive thing so if you want to continue on this conversation carry on Soldier


So we should lie, let them think we're making tons of money, and no need to tip?

Why should I lie for uber?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> I dont know why you assume that I'm a new driver ...


 driver? Do you a have license?


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> I dont know why you assume that I'm a new driver ...I'm sure that I've been here on here much longer than you man .....complete idiots on here I can't believe the drivers are so senseless and inept and so dis courteous....... it's very simple if you guys don't want to work for Uber and you can't say nice things about Uber to your customers..... then go find another job........... I mean seriously when a passenger ask you what you think of uber and you don't say nice things but then you say Uber is a horrible company to work for, what do you think these people are thinking about you? don't you really don't care ? I didn't think so........Ur a miserable peson.....cheer up !


You just joined this forum yesterday. EVERYone's been on here longer than you. So what's the matter? Does the fact that many drivers are unhappy with Uber negate your worldview that that everything's all just happiness and light?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Daniel SAN said:


> I dont know why you assume that I'm a new driver ...I'm sure that I've been here on here much longer than you man .....complete idiots on here I can't believe the drivers are so senseless and inept and so dis courteous....... it's very simple if you guys don't want to work for Uber and you can't say nice things about Uber to your customers..... then go find another job........... I mean seriously when a passenger ask you what you think of uber and you don't say nice things but then you say Uber is a horrible company to work for, what do you think these people are thinking about you? don't you really don't care ? I didn't think so........Ur a miserable peson.....cheer up !


Lately they don't ask that very much. And when they do 9 times out of 10 they say that's the same thing (Uber sux) that their other drivers have told them. .


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Hey, here's an idea! Instead of telling drivers how they should act in THEIR OWN CARS, just stop using the service and take an alternate form of transportation.


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

You know most of your drivers can't find another job because you're uneducated and because you've been fired from 20 jobs and because you your drug users and that your abusers and you've been in prison okay, all I said basically was this if a passenger ask you what you think of uber just politely answer uber is a great company it's very simple isn't it.........why would u say shite about the people that are responsible for putting food on you plate ???? ....... man oh man


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Daniel SAN said:


> . This is like the weirdest thing they're so many insensible people that work for Uber. I simply stated if somebody asks you when they get in the car what you think of uber as a driver you should say positive things not negative things correct? I'm waiting patiently for an answer


Why? It's not as if we work for Uber, right? And it's NOT a good company.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know most of your drivers can't find another job because you're uneducated and because you've been fired from 20 jobs and because you your drug users and that your abusers and you've been in prison okay, all I said basically was this if a passenger ask you what you think of uber just politely answer uber is a great company it's very simple isn't it.........why would u say shite about the people that are responsible for putting food on you plate ???? ....... man oh man


If we're such a bunch of degenerates why would you even talk to us? And I guess you never take a ride with an uber driver, since they're all criminals.


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh and by the way, well you know how some drivers say they get deactivated for no reason, but can you imagine if someone sat in the back of your car and they work for corporate that they ask you a question like so what do you think Uber, and you just said 10 negative things about them and then a week later you were you were out of a job and you wondered why, you don't think that these people would get rid of you if you're talking and saying horrible things about the company that you work for....... please reflect on this for a moment before you respond


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Hey, here's an idea! Instead of telling drivers how they should act in THEIR OWN CARS, just stop using the service and take an alternate form of transportation.


Haha! Well put


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> all I said basically was this if a passenger ask you what you think of uber just politely answer uber is a great company it's very simple isn't it...


If you think lying is simple, then I suppose it is.


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

I have no clue what you're thinking about I love working for uber , I have nothing negative to say . When people ask me what I think I have nothing but nice things to say. Is that is that a bad thing or what

I mean am I the only person that drives for Uber that things are wonderful?

Uber pays you ok........bottom line.....


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> I have no clue what you're thinking about I love working for uber , I have nothing negative to say . When people ask me what I think I have nothing but nice things to say. Is that is that a bad thing or what


Because that's how you choose to respond no, that's not a bad thing. However, judging other drivers as being inferior because they respond differently than you is really insulting, not to mention unnecessary.


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

You want to say if lying is simple then go ahead, my thought process is that I love working for Uber I'm sorry that you don't like working for this company you should go look for another job buddy


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 25, 2016)

So I have to ask...What exactly is your motivation and whose interest are you actually serving when opening an account and posting on this specific forum?


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

It's amazing that I had like 40 responses and nobody has said anything nice about Uber , truly unbelievable.....


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> You want to say if lying is simple then go ahead, my thought process is that I love working for Uber I'm sorry that you don't like working for this company you should go look for another job buddy


I haven't worked for Uber since last year. Just because you love working for Uber though, doesn't mean you can just come on here and judge the people that don't.


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

Youre lucky to have a job m8........ my points are very specific okay if you don't like working for Uber and you want to say bad things about them. you go ahead and work for someone else okay it's very simple


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> It's amazing that I had like 40 responses and nobody has said anything nice about Uber , truly unbelievable.....


That's because Uber isn't the company that you mistakenly believe it is. Maybe YOU'RE the one who's uneducated and uninformed instead of us, hmm?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> why would u say shite about the people that are responsible for putting food on you plate ???? ....... man oh man


Putting food on my plate? I'm putting food on your plate. If i don't operate, Uber won't make any $.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Every time a passenger asks me about uber I smile and fart while keeping the windows locked.

Igniting a flame war requires preparation, half truths and attacks in between, tell Travis to stop paying his people the same he pays his uber drivers, the result is pretty much this post, shoddy work.


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh okay then I'm beginning to see the picture Okay, so this site is only about Uber drivers that want to talk shit about Uber correct people that are unhappy who are just totally disgusted and think they're being mistreated, right. Just a place where you can all come together and vent and show how unhappy you all are..... and you unfairly treated, right? .....totally appalling ..unbelievable


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> Oh okay then I'm beginning to see the picture Okay, .


I see your picture..


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

Loooool!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 25, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> Oh okay then I'm beginning to see the picture Okay, so this site is only about Uber drivers that want to talk shit about Uber correct people that are unhappy who are just totally disgusted and think they're being mistreated, right. Just a place where you can all come together and vent and show how unhappy you all are..... and you unfairly treated, right? .....totally appalling ..unbelievable


For some yes, it's a place to vent. For myself...I'm furthering my research by effective communication with my fellow colleagues, in an effort to build a better mouse trap, something Uber should have considered a long time ago. At this time in my research, I'm feeling confident in saying "that ship has sailed".


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

Ok, points well taken, thanks


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

Well, maybe im in the wrong place then, cheers


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> That's because Uber isn't the company that you mistakenly believe it is. Maybe YOU'RE the one who's uneducated and uninformed instead of us, hmm?


I'm not I'm not trying to come across like I'm judging Uber drivers........ but some of the responses that I've gotten from the people on this site shows me that really alot on here really hate Uber, and that is kind of a sad thing since I love working for Uber , but if you want to judge me for loving it , go for it my friend

..... you stated that maybe I'm uneducated or misinformed , does that mean that I can't love a company that I work for, does that mean I have to follow what everyone else believes..... if you think that you're being scammed and that you're working for nothing , why do you continue to work for Uber .If you want to work for Uber be happy. if you're not content working for uber, maybe you should move on with your life...... so far nothing positive said to me about working for Uber quite , quite unbelievable


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> I'm not I'm not trying to come across like I'm judging Uber drivers........ but some of the responses that I've gotten from the people on this site shows me that really alot on here really hate Uber, and that is kind of a sad thing since I love working for Uber , but if you want to judge me for loving it , go for it my friend


I'm not judging you for loving it because when I first started driving over 2 years ago, I loved it as well. Experience has taught me quite a lot though, ultimately ending in my decision to quit. I'm not alone either, Many of us here on the forum became disillusioned by the treatment we've received from this company. It actually IS a sad thing because many of us expected something much better.

While you may not have been trying to come across like you're judging, your comments have been interpreted as such. Hence, the response you received. Thank you for taking the time to clarify your remarks.


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

Well, to tell you quite honestly my friend, I don't do this for a living, this is a part time job for me I don't do it to pay my bills or to pay my house payment . I don't really use Uber to survive however, I know that a lot of you did or do now , and I feel sorry and that you have to be in a precarious situation where you're struggling throughout life and that you can't save any money and that you are living paycheck-to-paycheck ......... the progression of computer technologie have allowed us to come forth and tell other people around the world how we feel instantaneously, or how disgruntled we are or how un happy we are about certain situations in our life , fortunately I'm happy working for Uber and I wish that there were others that were.......cheers!


----------



## Adam S (Jan 12, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know most of your drivers can't find another job because you're uneducated and because you've been fired from 20 jobs and because you your drug users and that your abusers and you've been in prison okay, all I said basically was this if a passenger ask you what you think of uber just politely answer uber is a great company it's very simple isn't it.........why would u say shite about the people that are responsible for putting food on you plate ???? ....... man oh man


The biggest problem is that there is 50% less food on that plate then there was a year ago. I will not lie to my customers. If they ask an honest question I will give an honest answer. How you go about it is the key.


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

Ahh, I understand m8, thankyou

If you don't mind me asking what are you doing these days to make a living


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

This song is obligatory while reading this thread.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think. You drive for Uber , you make good money, so if a passenger sits in the car and he or she asks you what you think of uber, don't sit there and say like, " you know it's the worst company in the world.
> 
> Bottom line there's a lot more pros than cons working with Uber, and you're not unemployed , and you're not living in some empty card box under a tree that's dripping wet.....
> 
> So in closing once again, if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


Since when is answering a question truthfully not the right thing to say???

If everyone were to say Uber's awesome there would be no need to ask the question in the first place...


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

I mean I'm pretty sure that you were one of the drivers that were working you know doing like 120 pickups in San Francisco and getting a $500 a week correct that in itself is $2,000 plus all your fares you must have been making between 6,000 and 8,000 gross per month, correct?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Man I just love these Uber thumpers......probably same ones that speak all the anti taxi rhetoric.......I actually enjoy when other people act big and bad......behind a keyboard


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> I mean I'm pretty sure that you were one of the drivers that were working you know doing like 120 pickups in San Francisco and getting a $500 a week correct that in itself is $2,000 plus all your fares you must have been making between 6,000 and 8,000 gross per month, correct?


Man who catch fly with chopstick, accomplish anything.


----------



## DoUHaveAnyWater? (Sep 7, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think.


So why do they ask us what we think?

Right from the start, your theory holds no water.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know most of your drivers can't find another job because you're uneducated and because you've been fired from 20 jobs and because you your drug users and that your abusers and you've been in prison okay, all I said basically was this if a passenger ask you what you think of uber just politely answer uber is a great company it's very simple isn't it.........why would u say shite about the people that are responsible for putting food on you plate ???? ....... man oh man


Hmm... thinking positively... the fares are so cheap that it's actually impossible to make money on paper without a surge/boost/guarantee in my market. SOOO... that savings get's passed on to the consumer.

Not just... I'm not making *$*#$... I can't make money ON PAPER... that theoretical land where you don't have to worry about things like spending half an hour vacuuming glitter off your back seat on a $2.70 (Paid me to) ride and not getting a cleaning fee, reduce my hourly earnings into absolute ZERO, .

When using nothing but your PER mile standard IRS deduction causes your job to generate more in deductions per hour than you can earn...

So... it's SO CHEAP that it MUST be a good deal. When i can't operate my car for what uber is paying me... let alone pay myself it's a GREAT DEAL.

And you sir... if you have been driving for uber for less than a year... you haven't actually figured out how much it costs to keep putting your car back together. Many drivers end up quitting after discovering that car repair/maintenance costs more than what they are making.

Also.. one more good thing about uber...

The forums are a GREAT place for me to recruit drivers for the cab/luxury towncar company i'm a recruiter/driver for.

Finally... Uber makes working for an evil taxi company seem so much better of an experience as a driver.

If you wanted something that wasn't sarcasm?
The $4.00 cancel fees are nice, wish I had those some nights.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> I see your picture..
> View attachment 72860


^^^^^^^^^^_*THIS*_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> Ur so clever


A 57 year old who's too lazy to spell the contraction "you're" is pretty funny.

After reading all the nonsense you wrote, and the "style" in how you write, I'm thinking you're closer to 14 than 57.


----------



## RenoGal (Oct 30, 2016)

May I ask if those of you who don't care for Uber, why do you keep driving for them?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

RenoGal said:


> May I ask if those of you who don't care for Uber, why do you keep driving for them?


 I'm not working for Uber we just share the same platform. I drive the passengers, who choose to book me through Uber app. That's all.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

RenoGal said:


> May I ask if those of you who don't care for Uber, why do you keep driving for them?


People still need money. While Uber is not perfect, it still provides easy cash on the side that can be earned on the fly on one's own schedule. I'm not the biggest fan of Uber but I also don't think they're the devil. Many consider Uber a necessary evil, my biggest gripe with Uber is how they've instilled this ridiculous notion against tipping. Even after relaxing the wording, the damage has already been done and the cheapskates will never hear anything beyond "Tips are included" from here and into oblivion. Most will tip their bar tender after spending hundreds at a bar, but won't tip their Uber driver who earned a measly $3.75 and they actually believe that tips "are included"? Drop them off at the Ritz Carlton at $500 a night, tips the door man that simply opened the door for them but they think tips are included in a $3.75 fare?

Uber needs to do right by their drivers and actively remind their client base that tips should be actively encouraged, even if they fall short of creating an in app tipping feature...


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

I think RenoGal and Daniel SAN are the same person. They are the only two on here that work for Uber. Everyone else works for themselves.


----------



## RenoGal (Oct 30, 2016)

zordac said:


> I think RenoGal and Daniel SAN are the same person. They are the only two on here that work for Uber. Everyone else works for themselves.


Nope not the same person and I only asked a simple question. Never said yay or nay about Uber.


----------



## RenoGal (Oct 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> People still need money. While Uber is not perfect, it still provides easy cash on the side that can be earned on the fly on one's own schedule. I'm not the biggest fan of Uber but I also don't think they're the devil. Many consider Uber a necessary evil, my biggest gripe with Uber is how they've instilled this ridiculous notion against tipping. Even after relaxing the wording, the damage has already been done and the cheapskates will never hear anything beyond "Tips are included" from here and into oblivion. Most will tip their bar tender after spending hundreds at a bar, but won't tip their Uber driver who earned a measly $3.75 and they actually believe that tips "are included"? Drop them off at the Ritz Carlton at $500 a night, tips the door man that simply opened the door for them but they think tips are included in a $3.75 fare?
> 
> Uber needs to do right by their drivers and actively remind their client base that tips should be actively encouraged, even if they fall short of creating an in app tipping feature...


Thank you for your reply and I do agree with you 210%


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

RenoGal said:


> May I ask if those of you who don't care for Uber, why do you keep driving for them?


Half quit before 6 months. It takes about that long to figure out they've been duped.



RenoGal said:


> Nope not the same person and I only asked a simple question. Never said yay or nay about Uber.


Your writing style is almost identical and you both ask a "simple question." ;-)

How does one agree 210%?


----------



## YorkieLover (Aug 28, 2016)

Everytime pax asked that, I pushed my Lyft promo code to them.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

RenoGal said:


> May I ask if those of you who don't care for Uber, why do you keep driving for them?


No offense, but this is a rather naive question.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

I remember how I got into Uber.

I took an Uber to the airport and needed a job at the time

The driver was slick, told me he was making $1400/week (denver) and gave me his referral code.

It took me a couple weeks to figure out he was hustling me to get the $400 referral bonus , and there was no way in hell I was going to clear 1400/week.

Sadly, I still drive for Uber.

At-least he smoked me out on some good weed though.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jul 25, 2016)

Daniel SAN and RenoGal ... Please be sure to let us all know how your "building moral" phone conference went this morning...


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

Captain Obvious said:


> Daniel SAN and RenoGal ... Please be sure to let us all know how your "building moral" phone conference went this morning...


Lol, nope....never met the reno gal, however she seems like someone who thinks with simple logic and common sense


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know most of your drivers can't find another job because you're uneducated and because you've been fired from 20 jobs and because you your drug users and that your abusers and you've been in prison okay, all I said basically was this if a passenger ask you what you think of uber just politely answer uber is a great company it's very simple isn't it.........why would u say shite about the people that are responsible for putting food on you plate ???? ....... man oh man


Now there's a positive response I can get into: Why do you drive for Uber? Well, you know I can't find another job because I'm uneducated and because I've been fired from about 20 other jobs where they tried to give me a chance even though I'm a habitual drug user and abuser. Also most other companies frown about my time in prison okay. So Uber is the most awesome company because they do not require drug testing or real background tests and the results of the fake background checks don't really matter because the company policy allows for and actually promotes the employment of ex-cons like myself.


----------



## Daniel SAN (Oct 31, 2016)

Kudos! Glad to hear bro.....cheers!


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> It's amazing that I had like 40 responses and nobody has said anything nice about Uber , truly unbelievable.....


I just posted something positive and nice about Uber.


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

RenoGal said:


> May I ask if those of you who don't care for Uber, why do you keep driving for them?


Well, you know  Daniel SAN already explained this. I can't find another job because I'm uneducated and because I've been fired from about 20 other jobs where they tried to give me a chance even though I'm a habitual drug user and abuser. Also most other companies frown about my time in prison okay. So Uber is the most awesome company because they do not require drug testing or real background tests and the results of the fake background checks don't really matter because the company policy allows for and actually promotes the employment of ex-cons like myself.


----------



## zordac (Aug 2, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> Well, you know  Daniel SAN already explained this. I can't find another job because I'm uneducated and because I've been fired from about 20 other jobs where they tried to give me a chance even though I'm a habitual drug user and abuser. Also most other companies frown about my time in prison okay. So Uber is the most awesome company because they do not require drug testing or real background tests and the results of the fake background checks don't really matter because the company policy allows for and actually promotes the employment of ex-cons like myself.


At least you can get counseling and help with job placement since you are an ex con. I'm just to stupid to do anything else and well.... we all know you can't fix stupid. Right Daniel SAN and RenoGal?


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think. You drive for Uber , you make good money, so if a passenger sits in the car and he or she asks you what you think of uber, don't sit there and say like, " you know it's the worst company in the world.
> 
> Bottom line there's a lot more pros than cons working with Uber, and you're not unemployed , and you're not living in some empty card box under a tree that's dripping wet.....
> 
> So in closing once again, if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


 Uber before I go to the homeless shelter... Thanks for asking the days you make less then min wage sucks.... Glad we get your broke ass around


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I agree with the troll that we shouldn't speak poorly about Uber to customers.

But anybody driving in Pleasanton, Ca for $0.85 a mile who is a cheerleader for Uber is not and has not been a driver.


----------



## Maried (Apr 29, 2016)

I have only averaged about $7 driving this week, I really could use some help with those that are making more.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Maried said:


> I have only averaged about $7 driving this week, I really could use some help with those that are making more.


I filled for unemployed the week I do this.... Sell drugs on the side


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I get the how do you like driving for uber question a few times a week. I'm honest with them, but not nasty. I don't sugar coat it. Yes it's flexible and I really like that, especially since I'm job hunting. Yes you can make decent money at it, but you really have to put in a lot of hours to make it work some weeks. Some weeks you feel like it's going to kill you with all the hours, other weeks you hit the mark you want in 8 hours or less and go home. It's kept us going after I lost my job, some weeks I wonder how but it's done it. Downsides: lots of miles on your car and the hours you put in. Plus side: When I get a call about an interview and can I make it in for a meeting at 11 am and it's 9:30 am, yes I can.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

Why do you feel like you have the right to tell people what to do? I hate that s**t.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Hmm... thinking positively... the fares are so cheap that it's actually impossible to make money on paper without a surge/boost/guarantee in my market. SOOO... that savings get's passed on to the consumer.
> 
> Not just... I'm not making *$*#$... I can't make money ON PAPER... that theoretical land where you don't have to worry about things like spending half an hour vacuuming glitter off your back seat on a $2.70 (Paid me to) ride and not getting a cleaning fee, reduce my hourly earnings into absolute ZERO, .
> 
> ...


We don't even have THOSE in my market. Got anything else? Lol


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

kabibe said:


> Why do you feel like you have the right to tell people what to do? I hate that s**t.


Nancy Reagan did it all the time... she's my hero... Just say no... to opressive businesses


----------



## NedLumby (Aug 17, 2016)

Uber treats their contractors terribly. They don't support them and are constantly changing the rules to try to see exactly how little money drivers will accept while continuing to drive. Drove for a couple months and figured out quickly that it was a bad deal all around, and luckily for me, I was able to quit. However, the way Uber treats their drivers was truly eye opening, and I'm certain most passengers don't realize the extent of it. I have a ton of sympathy for anyone in a situation where this is the best financial option, whether it's needing extra money on a flexible schedule, living in an area with a poor job market, or what have you. 

Uber doesn't pay enough, treat their drivers well enough, or pay enough attention to them to justify lying and saying you enjoy Uber if you don't actually enjoy it. Passengers are asking if the driver likes Uber because they don't see how it's possible that they are making any money on their ridiculously low priced pool fares, and if drivers don't tell them the truth, they'll never know. As a former driver I'd never call a pool. If as passengers we continue to call pools, only the truly destitute will continue to drive Uber.


----------



## martnov (Oct 3, 2016)

Maried said:


> I have only averaged about $7 driving this week, I really could use some help with those that are making more.


What area are you in?


----------



## njctuberx (May 11, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> Lol, nope....never met the reno gal, however she seems like someone who thinks with simple logic and common sense


This is just a low ranking Uber employee or an intern at Uber. Whoever this poster is, (Daniel SAN and reno gal- same person who signed up Sunday using two email accounts) they are just doing simple research, The goal is to increase productivity of supply by manipulating driver behavior. (Like those "Are you sure... pop ups when you want to go off line.) Not that it matters, I think the poster is female by the way she talks and the specific contractions in her typing. It just seems feminine to me.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

I just tell them to Google Uber class action suits, and unfair practices.

Let them read for themselves

my.02


----------



## Chazzzman (Jan 25, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think. You drive for Uber , you make good money, so if a passenger sits in the car and he or she asks you what you think of uber, don't sit there and say like, " you know it's the worst company in the world.
> 
> Bottom line there's a lot more pros than cons working with Uber, and you're not unemployed , and you're not living in some empty card box under a tree that's dripping wet.....
> 
> So in closing once again, if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


I say the same thing to prostitutes.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

uber now offers a $30 bonus for making 50 butt-kissing comments


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

LASAC_BER said:


> uber now offers a $30 bonus for making 50 butt-kissing comments


Is it a one time thing, do you get the bonus for each set of 50? If it's repeatable where do I sign up?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think. You drive for Uber , you make good money, so if a passenger sits in the car and he or she asks you what you think of uber, don't sit there and say like, " you know it's the worst company in the world.
> 
> Bottom line there's a lot more pros than cons working with Uber, and you're not unemployed , and you're not living in some empty card box under a tree that's dripping wet.....
> 
> So in closing once again, if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


Great "Tip"! Thanks Travis...but shouldn't you be busy running the $60 Billion Tech Company instead of farting around on the interwebs?


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think. You drive for Uber , you make good money, so if a passenger sits in the car and he or she asks you what you think of uber, don't sit there and say like, " you know it's the worst company in the world.
> 
> Bottom line there's a lot more pros than cons working with Uber, and you're not unemployed , and you're not living in some empty card box under a tree that's dripping wet.....
> 
> So in closing once again, if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


i have a sign in my car that says .......


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Great "Tip"! Thanks Travis...but shouldn't you be busy running the $60 Billion Tech Company instead of farting around on the interwebs?


Hey hey hey, I am Tr4vis. And I fart around all the time on the interwebs. I may loose a billion here, or a billion there doing so, but I don't care. I am guessing that you are White Sox fan being so snippy with the Cubbies in the World Series and everything.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> I dont know why you assume that I'm a new driver ...I'm sure that I've been here on here much longer than you man .....complete idiots on here I can't believe the drivers are so senseless and inept and so dis courteous....... it's very simple if you guys don't want to work for Uber and you can't say nice things about Uber to your customers..... then go find another job........... I mean seriously when a passenger ask you what you think of uber and you don't say nice things but then you say Uber is a horrible company to work for, what do you think these people are thinking about you? don't you really don't care ? I didn't think so........Ur a miserable peson.....cheer up !


Yep, Monday is a very long time indeed. You're an Uber veteran at this point


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

RenoGal said:


> May I ask if those of you who don't care for Uber, why do you keep driving for them?


In most cities, drivers don't have a choice. It's Uber, Lyft, or the taxi companies. Austin's a little different (in a good way) in that I have a variety of TNCs I can work for, as well as multiple on-demand delivery companies.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I wish there was a "don't like" button.


I was thinking more like an FU button!!!.....Another Uber paid Troll making merry.....I wish Uber paid more, then we wouldn't think they suck so much but instead they pay these morons to write this self serving crap!!!! Here's a taste of reality.....Uber could care less about us....Wanna know what happens if you get hurt driving for these self serving pricks??? You get tossed out like yesterday's fish....but please....by all means....say good things so the VC's and Travis can continue to be happy. Sorry about my pissy post...I have had a bad day.


----------



## ÜberWitch (Oct 18, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> Loooool!


There's no way you're 57


----------



## Nate b (Jul 19, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> Oh okay then I'm beginning to see the picture Okay, so this site is only about Uber drivers that want to talk shit about Uber correct people that are unhappy who are just totally disgusted and think they're being mistreated, right. Just a place where you can all come together and vent and show how unhappy you all are..... and you unfairly treated, right? .....totally appalling ..unbelievable





Daniel SAN said:


> I'm not I'm not trying to come across like I'm judging Uber drivers........ but some of the responses that I've gotten from the people on this site shows me that really alot on here really hate Uber, and that is kind of a sad thing since I love working for Uber , but if you want to judge me for loving it , go for it my friend
> 
> ..... you stated that maybe I'm uneducated or misinformed , does that mean that I can't love a company that I work for, does that mean I have to follow what everyone else believes..... if you think that you're being scammed and that you're working for nothing , why do you continue to work for Uber .If you want to work for Uber be happy. if you're not content working for uber, maybe you should move on with your life...... so far nothing positive said to me about working for Uber quite , quite unbelievable


Finally found someone who isn't a complete doosher who doesn't come on here to bash uber ar every chance they get.. i feel the same way as you Daniel SAN.. this forum is a bunch of idiots who want nothing other to do than complain about the company they work for.. if you don't like them, then find another job.. pretty simple. Can't stand most of the people on this forum. Its a bunch of miserable ****s who are full of negativity and have nothing better to spend their time on than to be on here complaining with each other.. smh


----------



## Nate b (Jul 19, 2016)

Although i guess he does sound like someone who may work for uber, i still agree with what he's saying.. i enjoy the flexibility and its pretty decent money.. I'm usually around 25-30/hr for the week and i know I'm putting alot of miles on my car, but its not a permanent job and its doing just fine for the time being.. my .02

I just don't understand the constant whining and complaining on this board.. don't you have anything better to do? What does this accomplish by being on here complaining to each other about how much you hate uber? Nothing. Uber isn't going to change anything because of what you guys constantly whine about. We already know they don't give a sheet about drivers, why do you need to constantly whine about it? I jus feel there are better ways to spend your time, like maybe looking for another job...?


----------



## NedLumby (Aug 17, 2016)

Nate b said:


> Can't stand most of the people on this forum. Its a bunch of miserable ****s who are full of negativity and have nothing better to spend their time on than to be on here complaining with each other.


Finally, a breath of fresh air! How do you stay so positive? Mindfulness? Exercise? Church every Sunday?


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think. You drive for Uber , you make good money, so if a passenger sits in the car and he or she asks you what you think of uber, don't sit there and say like, " you know it's the worst company in the world.
> 
> Bottom line there's a lot more pros than cons working with Uber, and you're not unemployed , and you're not living in some empty card box under a tree that's dripping wet.....
> 
> So in closing once again, if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


What a ******bag! Smh..


----------



## Nate b (Jul 19, 2016)

NedLumby said:


> Finally, a breath of fresh air! How do you stay so positive? Mindfulness? Exercise? Church every Sunday?


How do you stay so negative all your life? Must be very tiresome. Actually probably not when you live by yourself and have no friends


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Nate b said:


> How do you stay so negative all your life? Must be very tiresome. Actually probably not when you live by yourself and have no friends


Negativity? since when is negative the same as realist?

Positivism ( a theory) was later turned to pseudoscience invented to keep peons under control, to prevent uprisings, it constantly get shoved down everyone's throat today due to the affinity these kids have developed for socialist philosophy namely Marxism.

It's Karma, baby, do good and get _____, do bad and get _____.

Everyone creates his own version of hell.


----------



## luba the baroness (Nov 2, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think. You drive for Uber , you make good money, so if a passenger sits in the car and he or she asks you what you think of uber, don't sit there and say like, " you know it's the worst company in the world.
> 
> Bottom line there's a lot more pros than cons working with Uber, and you're not unemployed , and you're not living in some empty card box under a tree that's dripping wet.....
> 
> So in closing once again, if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


So I guess I was wrong in telling a customer that it is an ok job, and no, we don't make $1000.00 per week like you've heard?


----------



## NedLumby (Aug 17, 2016)

Nate b said:


> How do you stay so negative all your life? Must be very tiresome. Actually probably not when you live by yourself and have no friends


Seriously though, what's your secret to staying so positive, for real? Yoga? A gluten free diet? Putting inspirational post-its on the mirror for you to see every morning?


----------



## Nate b (Jul 19, 2016)

NedLumby said:


> Seriously though, what's your secret to staying so positive, for real? Yoga? A gluten free diet? Putting inspirational post-its on the mirror for you to see every morning?


At least you crack yourself up


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think. You drive for Uber , you make good money, so if a passenger sits in the car and he or she asks you what you think of uber, don't sit there and say like, " you know it's the worst company in the world.
> 
> Bottom line there's a lot more pros than cons working with Uber, and you're not unemployed , and you're not living in some empty card box under a tree that's dripping wet.....
> 
> So in closing once again, if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


Actually, I totally agree. There's no reason to be negative to riders. They ask me what I think, and I say "Well, it's not the money people think it is.....HOWEVER, it's convenient for me, helps me make extra money, most people I drive are cool, etc. etc." So I agree with staying positive. Nobody wants to hear a negative rant, especially if they're a customer.

That's why we have this forum. So we can come on and gripe and vent. Which is very cathartic, as you know driving for Uber can work your last nerve sometimes.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

NedLumby said:


> Seriously though, what's your secret to staying so positive, for real? Yoga? A gluten free diet? Putting inspirational post-its on the mirror for you to see every morning?


----------



## Skipster (Jun 29, 2016)

thanks Stevek2016, that's a very good point...I'm gonna use that next time...pax always ask if i like uber and i always replied, "well, I'd rather be home in my recliner" and they chuckle and agree


----------



## milkman (Jun 6, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know most of your drivers can't find another job because you're uneducated and because you've been fired from 20 jobs and because you your drug users and that your abusers and you've been in prison okay, all I said basically was this if a passenger ask you what you think of uber just politely answer uber is a great company it's very simple isn't it.........why would u say shite about the people that are responsible for putting food on you plate ???? ....... man oh man


What? U are @sshole. Uber doesn't put food on my plate. Fu!k Uber $30 for 20 ride PD1 bullshit u have no idea what drivers deal with and I'm just part time.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

zordac said:


> I think RenoGal and Daniel SAN are the same person. They are the only two on here that work for Uber. Everyone else works for themselves.


Give this man a cigar....I luv hunting Trolls


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

NedLumby said:


> Finally, a breath of fresh air! How do you stay so positive? Mindfulness? Exercise? Church every Sunday?


Psycotropics?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

If you don't really want to know what drivers think, then stop asking these questions. Sit in the back , shut the **** up, and let me enjoy my music in peace.


----------



## kabibe (Oct 26, 2016)

I only do it part time. Customers do ask how I like it and I tell them whatever I feel like telling them because I am an independent contractor (according to the IRS) and it's MY car. So I don't take orders from anyone. so put that in your pipe and smoke it, troll.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> You drive for Uber , you make good moneyl


No, we don't.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think. You drive for Uber , you make good money, so if a passenger sits in the car and he or she asks you what you think of uber, don't sit there and say like, " you know it's the worst company in the world.
> 
> Bottom line there's a lot more pros than cons working with Uber, and you're not unemployed , and you're not living in some empty card box under a tree that's dripping wet.....
> 
> So in closing once again, if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


I agree with you. Late to this conversation, I was busy working and driving. I own my home in Pleasanton, do you drive there, I used to when I started, now I avoid as the kids don't know how to drink. Most of the hate you will read is from people that were making really good money before uber reduced the fares. I am not sure if you noticed, drivers on here are concerned more about making the most per mile than number of trips. So they will logout to get surge at 2x for a trip that during the same time, they could have done two at regular rate. If they want to say that uber sucks to their pax, they can, I don't think it is smart to do so, but I don't think there is anything more wrong with than saying only positive comments, they are just opinions. Obviously, I don't want the pax be uncomfortable so I try to stay as positive as I can, even though I had worst of days, if they ask, my day is great and it is awesome day to drive for uber. That is just me. Now, here will come all the hate, if customer complains about other drivers pulling jerk moves like cancelling on them after they called them to "confirm" destination; or they don't want to cancel, and drive away from pax and not just for uturn, and many more that we read about here; I tell Pax, "report the drivers to uber" we need to get these guys off the platform. We need to thin the herd and increase number of riders, but to do that, need to change the public opinion on uber and riders exprrience. More money will be left for us to make, uber, after all, does eventually want to make a profit and go public. And no, people need to stop worrying about self driving cars, lol. They will not replace the driver, not in my lifetime.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> So in closing once again, if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


Uber's reputation is getting destroyed by the drivers who suffer their corrupt practices and deceitful ways. And it's only fitting, the drivers are the hand that feed Uber, not the other way around. If Uber didn't continually bite the hands that feed them, they wouldn't be getting their reputation destroyed by the very same hands.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> You drive for Uber , you make good money, so if a passenger sits in the car and he or she asks you what you think of uber, don't sit there and say like, " you know it's the worst company in the world.


Daniel is probably an Uber exec who is sick of the complaints and bad PR Uber is flooded with daily. Only someone who has never driven for Uber would presume drivers make good money.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> You think too much Sir
> 
> You know what you say has no validity all I simply said was that if a customer ask you what you think of uber it should be positive thing so if you want to continue on this conversation carry on Soldier


Suspend critical thinking? I'm astonished you would think such a tact would be effective at all. Perhaps you need to use some critical thinking to better manipulate drivers?


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

agtg said:


> Daniel is probably an Uber exec who is sick of the complaints and bad PR Uber is flooded with daily. Only someone who has never driven for Uber would presume drivers make good money.


It depends on market, in SF, you do make good money driving considering skill level.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

drexl_s said:


> It depends on market, in SF, you do make good money driving considering skill level.


SF, NYC, CHI, and a couple others, are the exception, not the rule.


----------



## Donuts (Oct 4, 2016)

Could this "Daniel" be a "driver" of one of Uber's driverless cars having a little fun on the internet? Good for just driving in circles? Or one of the automated support bots practicing circular explanations ?


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think. You drive for Uber , you make good money, so if a passenger sits in the car and he or she asks you what you think of uber, don't sit there and say like, " you know it's the worst company in the world.
> 
> Bottom line there's a lot more pros than cons working with Uber, and you're not unemployed , and you're not living in some empty card box under a tree that's dripping wet.....
> 
> So in closing once again, if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


You're partially right but it's not just drivers that would complain about uber . A lot of people complain in the current job employement they are in whether it's the environment or the boss.

So one thing don't tell fellow drivers what to say! You can do whatever you want!

Having said that I always think if you're really upset with uber don't drive for them. Having a regular job would probably pay more. In my case I make the most of it. A lot of times I won't do uber x, I'm on other platforms so it's a plus. But every time I do uber x and PAx does ask me I say the truth I been driving for over 1 year and I'm really happy doing to be honest and the day I'm not happy I will quit driving with uber!!!


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

drexl_s said:


> It depends on market, in SF, you do make good money driving considering skill level.


wtf does THAT mean?.....You think we are low skilled workers???....I am retired and if you knew what I did during my 40 years of gainful employment (including 22 years running my own co.) you would sink back into your whatever hole you stick out of troll boy


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> wtf does THAT mean?.....You think we are low skilled workers???....I am retired and if you knew what I did during my 40 years of gainful employment (including 22 years running my own co.) you would sink back into your whatever hole you stick out of troll boy


It doesn't matter what professional skills you have outside of Uber. Your full-time job could be at McDonald's or it could be as an engineer at NASA. All you need for Uber is a car, valid license, and a clear criminal background check. Uber doesn't give a crap what professional skills their drivers have and neither do the PAX.


----------



## iLia11 (Nov 7, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think. You drive for Uber , you make good money, so if a passenger sits in the car and he or she asks you what you think of uber, don't sit there and say like, " you know it's the worst company in the world.
> 
> Bottom line there's a lot more pros than cons working with Uber, and you're not unemployed , and you're not living in some empty card box under a tree that's dripping wet.....
> 
> So in closing once again, if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


Excellent point Daniel SAN!
the key is in your own post - a step down from Uber driver is a "cardboard box", as you pointed out yourself, there is nothing in between  
As someone suggested - always Tip your driver and never request Uberpool


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Yesterday I picked up a manager from a long term stay hotel which is basically a half step above a homeless shelter, and she told me they had 4 people who were full time Uber/lyft drivers. This is in the Denver metro area, which is pretty busy and seems to have average fares, so no people are not living in a cardboard box driving full time, but they are not far from there either.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

Daniel SAN said:


> You know it doesn't really matter what any of you think. You drive for Uber , you make good money, so if a passenger sits in the car and he or she asks you what you think of uber, don't sit there and say like, " you know it's the worst company in the world.
> 
> Bottom line there's a lot more pros than cons working with Uber, and you're not unemployed , and you're not living in some empty card box under a tree that's dripping wet.....
> 
> So in closing once again, if a passenger sits in the back of your car and ask you what you think of uber, just say nothing but positive things ...... otherwise don't say anything at all


*Eye roll*


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Perhaps you should consider driving for Uber yourself before telling others what they should and should not say. At least you would then be able to base your opinions on personal experience.


Very novel concept. I was a passenger and thought of how great and cool it was. I thought it was an easy side job and on some levels it is, but then you have situations where you need to de-escalate stuff.


----------

